# 2nd attempt - what to do for the best?



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi ladies

After all this time we have finally decided we are going to give it one more go and have tx for another. We have been 'trying' all this time since my little guy was born - but surprise surprise, no hint of a bfp!   

Question is - after a succesful IUI do we do that again or jump over it IVF? 

We are only going to have one go so we would like to give ourselves the best chance... any thoughts anyone?? What would you do?   

thanks


----------



## Princessem (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi outspan3

i never had IUI, but a friend of mine did after 3 failed IVF's and fell pregnant first time with IUI! I guess if you are funding it yourselves, you have to decide if you can afford an IUI and then failing that an IVF. i guess if IUI works for you, its worth a go.

we have one frostie left in the freezer, which we are going to try in the new year. failing that back to the IVF rollercoaster. if my son ask me for a sibling when he's older, at least ill know whether i could give him one or not. no what ifs then.

change of subject. his your son wearing the georgian soccar team outfit? my boy had one from his american cousin that looked the same.


----------



## TillyR (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello Outspan3 

We had our little boy, also 3 1/2 through iui, and have been trying for a second through IUI and IVF. The advice we were given when going from iui to ivf was it was a numbers game and obviously the success rate for IVF is higher as you are putting back feritilsed. If you are sure you are only going to have one go then statistically the IVF will give you a better chance of success. As with all these things there is no right or wrong so best take advice from your clinic and see whats best for you.   

Sending all the luck in the world


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, 
We had success the first time around with our first IUI, so when we went again for number two I had it in mind that IUI was a good tx for me as it had been proven to work for me before, and my clinic agreed with this. I did get pg on the first attempt for no2, but sadly m/c, then pg again on IUI no3!

Due to my age - I'm 40 - my clinic believe that my chances of success would be no higher with IVF than with IUI so it wasn't something I really considered, however, I'm not sure how I would feel about doing IUI as a one off, I've always considered it something you have to give yourself a few goes at, if only to get the meds right for you.

Good luck with your decision.

Kx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies

We've made an apointment to go and see the team and see what they advise and we'll take it from there.

Cost is an issue, and also what to do with the embies we don't use as we couldn't afford to freeze them. I have looked into donation and would be happy to go with that, but if it was a case of discarding them then I wouldn't be going any further I'm afraid and we would be sticking to the IUI. At present we are in negotiation with the bank of parentia    so we'll see what happens.

I feel I want to do IUI as it did work, and they have my meds down - but at the same time it may not work and the numbers are higher on IVF........ what a tangled web we weave!

I'll keep you posted   

p.s. - It's a thomas the tank engine rain coat - it was a lovely summers day, but as always in britain it was showery!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Most clinics freeze any embryos left over for the first year in with the cost of ivf. Its only the second year that you would start to pay for any storage.

You would probably get 3 or more goes at iui at the same cost as 1 ivf.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all
we had our initial consultation today (somewhat later than planned) and have decided to go with the IUI.   
We have some money and decided the best thing to do is spend some on tx and some on the little guy - so Thomas land here we come lol!! He deserves a sibling and this is the best chance of getting one, but of also enjoying our time with him. Best of both worlds IYKWIM
I think we have gone in with a PMA   If it works, great - what a bonus. If not - we have already won........ I already own a star!   
None the less - fingers crossed


----------

